
Comparative genomics reveals convergent evolution rates in ant–plant mutualisms - triplesec
http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12679
======
triplesec
Abstract: Symbiosis—the close and often long-term interaction of species—is
predicted to drive genome evolution in a variety of ways. For example,
parasitic interactions have been shown to increase rates of molecular
evolution, a trend generally attributed to the Red Queen Hypothesis. However,
it is much less clear how mutualisms impact the genome, as both increased and
reduced rates of change have been predicted. Here we sequence the genomes of
seven species of ants, three that have convergently evolved obligate plant–ant
mutualism and four closely related species of non-mutualists. Comparing these
sequences, we investigate how genome evolution is shaped by mutualistic
behaviour. We find that rates of molecular evolution are higher in the
mutualists genome wide, a characteristic apparently not the result of
demography. Our results suggest that the intimate relationships of obligate
mutualists may lead to selective pressures similar to those seen in parasites,
thereby increasing rates of evolution.

Journalistic intro: [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/evolution-
theory-l...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/evolution-theory-
latest-research-red-king-effect-alice-in-wonderland-a7208876.html)

